# How much of chappie wet?



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Yuri has skinners crunchy at the moment. I know he really likes wet but he has a funny tummy at times so I was thinking of mixing his kibble with wet so he'd eat it. I can't really afford to get some of the higher end brands and have heard that chappie is very good (and I can get it from the local) so was wondering for a 15kg puppy if I wanted to do half and half what would be the recomended amount of food? He won't eat recomended amounts as I don't think he enjoys plain kibble. He did however enjoy the wet food so I'd like to reintroduce it. I'd love to do raw but my freezer is broken and I've heard it's expensive for larger dogs.

I appologize I just realised I posted this in the wrong section


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

It really depends on how much kibble you are intending to feed but I would say to split one 412grm tin between a days meals
How big do you think he is going to be?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

If I feed chappie I give Dixie (12kg) just under half a wee tin and Dave (23kg) just over half a tin.

Maybe substitute a handfull or so of dry for half a wee tin?


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Well he's 15.3kg at the moment and he's 6 months so I'd imagine he'll be 20kg+ when fully grown. His mum was considrably larger than he is now. She was sibe size. His dad was a bit smaller than his mum.

Should I feed half the kibble in the morning and half in the evening because at the moment I've been leaving it down all day as if I don't he won't touch it. He just goes and eats when he gets hungry. Hence the want to use wet as he used to eat it all in one go.

Edit: He doesn't always eat his food either which I think is because he prefers wet.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes I would have two set meal times. You can't leave chappie wet down all day because it goes hard and crusty on the edges, yuk! Lol

Mix it in and make him wait to put it down, take it away after 15 min if he does not eat it and do not offer any food until the evening and then do the same again.
He will soon learn to eat it when its put down. But you may find that because its mixed with meat he is more interested. (try adding a little water at first as chappie doesnt seem to stick to the dry as well)


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright I'll try that. I'm planning on getting the 6 pack on tuesday as it's £3 and seeing how he does with it. Have been quite tempted to switch to Chappie kibble also when he gets older. But wanted to find out more about it first. 

Edit: I think he's going to be more sibe weight than GSD as he would be 60lbs by now if he was going to take after the GSD lines and he's only 33lbs so I assume he'll be more around the 60 mark when fully grown (27kg ish).


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont think Chappie kibble has the same good reputation for tums and the tinned original.

Chappie sorted mines tum brilliantly but unfortunately made her itch otherwise she would probably still be on it with a bit of kibble for good measure.

When I mix kibble with wet, depending on the proportions I choose (50/50, 75/25) I take the RDA of both foods and then divide each RDA into it's proportion. 

I'm sure Yuri will be happy with his new diet.:thumbup:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks, for now at least sticking to skinners kibble because I don't want to hop him around with kibble too much. He's already been on AG since I had him and I had to change because it was too pricey. But they had him on pedigree. 

Mainly want to introduce wet because I know he enjoys it, but don't want something that will upset his tum, or that is over priced. So I figure I'll try chappie. Got it on order for tuesdays shopping


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My pair get skinners dry, field and trial, mixed with ruff n ready if I realise im short on food at the end of the bag.
They don't get meat often, at the most its once a week and they do enjoy it more. At only 53p a small can of chappie and £20 a 15kg bag its not so bad lol.


----------



## Cheryl Treharne (Sep 3, 2017)

If I give my 12kg dog half a tin of chappie a day how much dry food should I mix


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheryl Treharne said:


> If I give my 12kg dog half a tin of chappie a day how much dry food should I mix


This is an old thread - none of those who have posted are active. In fact, most of them seem to have been banned.

It might be worth starting a new thread.

:Locktopic


----------

